# Your Cheater's Average



## Zarxrax (Jul 24, 2010)

I just came up with a fun way of obtaining an avg of 5, which I call the cheater's average.

Basically the way it works is like this:
1. Do an avg of 5.
2. Delete your slowest time and do another solve
3. Repeat step 2 as many times as you like

I think this is really fun, and I've been doing it for a while.
I normally average about 30 seconds, and my all time best avg of 5 is 26.78.

My cheaters average is 23.59 [24.16, 23.70, (24.31), 22.59, (22.91)]
What's yours?


----------



## bigbee99 (Jul 24, 2010)

This is for cheaters... I love you


----------



## Feryll (Jul 24, 2010)

I think to make it actually an accomplishment or something, you should only get to do step 2 twice or so. But it's a joke anyway, so whatever.


Also, your times should not be affected with whether you have a +2 or not, if you get a pop during PLL you just stop the timer and have it recorded, and if you do the wrong PLL or mess it up, your time counts anyway. Also, if you screw up during cross, you get to try the scramble again


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Jul 24, 2010)

This is my favorite thing to do. Nothing feels better than deleting like a 20


----------



## ThatGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

this reminds me of the powered up rolls for dnd


----------



## DavidWoner (Jul 24, 2010)

Or you can just take the 5 best solves from an avg100 and pretend like you deleted the others.


----------



## Jokerman5656 (Jul 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Or you can just take the 5 best solves from an avg100 and pretend like you deleted the others.


that made me lol


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Jul 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Or you can just take the 5 best solves from an avg100 and pretend like you deleted the others.



lol.. what bout avg1000 or more 
especially in OH


----------



## Dene (Jul 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Or you can just take the 5 best solves from an avg100 and pretend like you deleted the others.



Or you could not waste your time doing 100 solves.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2010)

Or you could just "add time" 5 times and put solves 1-2 seconds below what you normally solve >_>

Add some random milliseconds to the end and you're good.

Come on, why would anyone want to cheat on this kinda thing? Only person you are cheating is yourself.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

Dene said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Or you can just take the 5 best solves from an avg100 and pretend like you deleted the others.
> ...



I don't see how an avg100 is a 'waste of time'; you like doing it, and it's good practice.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Or you could just "add time" 5 times and put solves 1-2 seconds below what you normally solve >_>
> 
> Add some random milliseconds to the end and you're good.
> 
> Come on, why would anyone want to cheat on this kinda thing? Only person you are cheating is yourself.



Dude, chill out mang.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Or you could just "add time" 5 times and put solves 1-2 seconds below what you normally solve >_>
> ...



Double post ftw.

And I am chill, you probably should.

~Chris


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



NO, you should. You hint that you are getting mad in your post. It's just something fun to do.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

ThatGuy said:


> this reminds me of the powered up rolls for dnd



4d6 drop lowest 
This made me laugh, because it's exactly what I though upon reading the OP.


----------



## Samania (Jul 25, 2010)

I eat cheaters for breakfast :3


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Double post ftw.



omg I'm so sorry I didn't mean it! I deeply apologize for any trauma caused to anyone by seeing someone post twice.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Guys. Seriously. Stop.
I'm talking to aronpm, ChrisBird (not as much), and Edward.
Have you ever thought about _just letting a post go_? 
It's really unpleasant to read all your bickering. Just let it go. It's an internet forum...it really doesn't matter.
Rule 6.


----------



## qqwref (Jul 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > Double post ftw.
> ...


You should! I am scarred _for life_.

This idea is equivalent to taking an average of as many times as you want and deleting all but the best 5. That's probably easier. Also, asking people what average they get when cheating is pretty silly, because you could also "cheat" by starting the timer, dropping your scrambled cube, picking up a solved cube, and stopping the timer. I think that would get you better times, too. Bonus props for using cubes you can't tell apart when solved.


----------



## aronpm (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Guys. Seriously. Stop.
> I'm talking to aronpm, ChrisBird (not as much), and Edward.
> Have you ever thought about _just letting a post go_?
> It's really unpleasant to read all your bickering. Just let it go. It's an internet forum...it really doesn't matter.
> Rule 6.



My bickering consists of trolling. I don't know about them but I'm not serious. 

Maybe I should add  to the end of all my non-serious posts so that people can tell the difference.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

aronpm said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys. Seriously. Stop.
> ...


So maybe you shouldn't troll...


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> aronpm said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Maybe you should follow your own advice. Our "bickering" was basically over. You should've just let it go.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > aronpm said:
> ...


Your bickering/trolling/whatever you want to call it isn't confined to this thread, that's why I brought it up.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Do not dwell in the past, do not dream of the future, concentrate the mind on the present moment.
Random quote I have, but no source.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > hawkmp4 said:
> ...



Oh look at this :O
In trying to stop the bickering, you have become a part of it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

No, you're just continuing to troll


----------



## Zarxrax (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL how'd this evolve to a flamewar.

The whole point of this exercise is that it shows you how you solve when you are "at the top of your game", so to speak. Take out all your mistakes, your crappy solves, and what you are left with is your lower bound of how good you are at the moment. It gives you an objective that you can strive towards in your normal solves, and not to mention it's fun. 
Solving this way, I typically find myself doing 3-4 times more solves than I normally would, because you have constant improvement, and you always wanna just do one more solve.


----------



## Ranzha (Jul 25, 2010)

hawkmp4 said:


> No, you're just continuing to troll



I have to disagree with you on that.

Edward and you are bickering--not trolling--in an open thread on an open forum about the other's trolling.
Seriously, guys, you both put up valid arguments and have nothing that would be unsupported to say.
Therefore, neither of you are trolling.


----------



## Edward (Jul 25, 2010)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > No, you're just continuing to troll
> ...



So lets end it here :3

I would say that a cheaters average would be close to your PB average, as most PB averages are like, you at your best.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jul 25, 2010)

Edward said:


> I would say that a cheaters average would be close to your PB average, as most PB averages are like, you at your best.


I don't think so- they'll be closer to your PB single, since you can make an average of 5 with all pll skips or whatever, which will (most likely) be better than your PB averages.


----------



## buelercuber (Jul 25, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> This is my favorite thing to do. Nothing feels better than deleting like a 20



or a 10? for Feliks? lolol i am sub 20 mow so i know how you feel


----------



## PeterNewton (Jul 25, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> My cheaters average is 23.59 [24.16, 23.70, (24.31), 22.59, (22.91)]
> What's yours?



ahahahh 4 pages of posts, and no one has posted a cheat average.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 25, 2010)

Wait isn't this what you're supposed to do when rolling an average?


----------



## Zane_C (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't like the cheater's avg.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 25, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Wait isn't this what you're supposed to do when rolling an average?



It is, but the solves don't need to be consecutive.

I admit I've done this privately at times when I've had a bad day to make myself feel better. I've never 'counted' the solves though.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jul 25, 2010)

Innocence said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Wait isn't this what you're supposed to do when rolling an average?
> ...



Meh, not obvious joke isn't obvious I guess.


----------



## onionhoney (Jul 25, 2010)

In this way faz can get a sub-7 avg5 for sure. xD

EDIT: My 100th post.


----------



## Innocence (Jul 25, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Innocence said:
> 
> 
> > PatrickJameson said:
> ...



That would be correct. And stating the obvious, but I would guess that is a non-obvious joke also.


----------



## BN (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmmm... I'm pondering what other fun things one could do with an average just for shits and giggles. Nothing comes to mind.


----------



## Ton (Jul 26, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> I just came up with a fun way of obtaining an avg of 5, which I call the cheater's average.
> 
> Basically the way it works is like this:
> 1. Do an avg of 5.
> ...



Well , with no cheating you can take a running-average.
When do an average of 100 you can select the best 5 in a row as the running-average. This will give you an average which is the best possible outcome for you, and you did not cheat. This figure can show you progress in time, I normally take my day average record for this


----------

